# Base Design Contest Sponsored by 40kEmpire.com



## Djinn24

Welcome to Heresy Online's 1st Ever Base Design contest! 

This contest is sponsored by: 


http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/adbanners/40kempire.jpg
Please take a few moments to visit our sponsor!​
*Time frame:* Open now until 15 January 2009, at this points no more submissions will be taken and voting will begin.

*Prizes:* 
1st place will win a Battleforce or Battalion of his/her choosing.
2nd place will win a boxed set up to the value of £26 (40kempire prices)
3rd place will win a boxed set up to the value of £15 (40kempire prices)

*Rules:* 


All submissions must be of your design and build, no prefab bases will be allowed. Seperate resin pieces can be applied to your base, within reason. 

All entrants must supply a picture with this post in the background as proof of ownership. *See below.

WIP are not required, nor a write up, but they are appreciated.

Bases must be no smaller then 25mm and no larger then 15cm (6inches). Bases should be no thicker then 5cm (2 inches). 

Models do not have to be fixed to the bases, but they are allowed.

All bases must be complete, to include painting! This is not just a build contest but a painting/crafting contest!

All materials are eligible for bases, both crafted and natural.

*Example Proof Image








Lets get this started!


----------



## Red Corsairs

This sounds like an excellent idea! I will be entering this competition.


----------



## surreal-mind

w00t finaly a contest i can do, i have a MC base begging to be used =D


----------



## Red Orc

Nice one for stepping up to offer a prize for this, good for you; and nice one Djinn for organising it - good timing too, I was going to suggest that someone tries to organise something like this, and here you are doing it already!

Now i just to make a really cool base... and find a camera...

:wandering of muttereing to himself cyclops:


----------



## magician847

*bases*

can i do a variety of bases? i have some pretty cool ones, but cant decide which to enter.

thanks

M


----------



## Djinn24

We are back and popping with this! Thank you 40k Empire for stepping up with the prize support!


----------



## fynn

may have to give it a go myself, any restrictions at all, and i take it, it must an origional base?


----------



## Otep

> 7. All materials are eligible for bases, both crafted and natural.


i'm not too sure what all this means... normally i leave my bases fortress grey... would some one care to elaborate?


----------



## morfangdakka

Otep said:


> i'm not too sure what all this means... normally i leave my bases fortress grey... would some one care to elaborate?


I believe they mean that the materials you put on the base can be manufactured items like COD bits or natural like rocks and sticks from your yard.


----------



## Djinn24

Morfang is corrent. While you can not have a base that is pre molded you can buy resin and pewter bits for it to add on the base. Also you can add water, leaf mix, pebbles, cork ect to the base. The color is up to you. 

*Rule Clarification: Also this contest is about the finished base! That includes whatever is going to be on the base as well as paint on the base. By this I mean everyting that would be considered basing material presented in a final product. There does not have to be a model on the base, and if you do include a model, it does not have to be finished or even painted. *
*Rules update: Also I am limiting the total number of entries to 1 one per person. Now keep in mind if you do a larger base, that you can have smaller 25mm bases built into the larger base (think movement tray), the total product is one base.*

Keep an eye in the thread for rule updates since I can not update my original post any longer.


----------



## bon_jovi

No probs on supplying the prizes, downside is it means i can't enter now lol. Best of luck to everyone that enters, hopefully it will give me a few ideas for my own bases.


----------



## Red Corsairs

Good to see this is back up and running :good:

As I said before, I plan on entering this.


----------



## Djinn24

Bon Jovi, you can enter but if you are selected for a prize it will shift the prizes down to the next person(s). Like if you get 2nd. The 3rd palce person would get 2nd place prize and 4th place would get 3rd place prize.


----------



## Dagmire

ohh i would reall like to enter some of my assassins into this as i mess around with all their bases. I take it we post picture on this post?
D


----------



## Djinn24

Yes then I will start a voting thread after a bit. Please remember that if it multiple minis that they have to be based on a single larger base, no larger then 6 inches.


----------



## WingZ

So the biggest the base can be is 15cc(6in)x 15cc(6in) correct?


----------



## Ordog

To bad i cannot enter this show, cos i only got boring stuff.

But good luck to every one


----------



## Col. Schafer

Grrr... Despite the fact I suck I still want to enter. Great time for the camra to break. Bad camra! :ireful2:
I'll see if I cant get somthing in, someone has to come in last :biggrin:


----------



## Crimzzen

Does it need to be work that we've done? IE: I bought a few models in which the bases were already nicely finished. (A lot better than I could ever do). I'm assuming it does, but in any case it would be a wonderful opportunity to show off some of the base work I've picked up.


----------



## Steel Nathan

I think this will be interesting. Different, and interesting. I just might participate in this. 

I do have a question, can the terrain go over the base? And if it can, by how far? 

PS: Maybe someone should sticky this thread? Since it's an active competition, and it won't fall back into the horror's of the second page. And lost forever! :spiteful:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Stickied.

Crimzen: I am going to go out on a limb here and say that yes it does have to be your own work.


----------



## Djinn24

Crimzzen said:


> Does it need to be work that we've done? IE: I bought a few models in which the bases were already nicely finished. (A lot better than I could ever do). I'm assuming it does, but in any case it would be a wonderful opportunity to show off some of the base work I've picked up.


Yes it has to be your own work.



WingZ said:


> So the biggest the base can be is 15cc(6in)x 15cc(6in) correct?


15cm by 5cm thick. Square bases are allowed and can be 15cm by 15cm



Steel Nathan said:


> I think this will be interesting. Different, and interesting. I just might participate in this.
> 
> I do have a question, can the terrain go over the base? And if it can, by how far?
> 
> PS: Maybe someone should sticky this thread? Since it's an active competition, and it won't fall back into the horror's of the second page. And lost forever! :spiteful:


Give me an example please of hanging off the base!


----------



## ARMORMAN

intriguing....I may have to take a shot at this....in paper of course!:biggrin:


----------



## Steel Nathan

Hanging is a bad word. I mean like a piece of Terrain that's extended and bigger than the base. 

Just so I'm not getting a big ass base just to have a piece of terrain on it


----------



## Bloodthirster

hmm, I def. have something for this. I doubt it will win but I like it a lot


----------



## Djinn24

As long as it is not obscenely huge and hanging off the base then yes that is ok.


----------



## Ordog

If i am back from Hospital, i´ll give a try.....


----------



## Ste

might give it a go =], i mean im not the best modeller in the world but hey its for fun


----------



## magician847

*Urban Street Base*

hey guys!

was in the process of making this base, and decided to enter it for the competition!

here is a pic of my base:










hope you like it!

thanks

M


----------



## TurtleTide

cool base magician!

also i have a question as im not sure about something in the rules

are the bases that come in the boxed sets alowed to be used? like say a war walker stock base or a dreadnaughts stock base (by stock i mean from the boxed set)

also i cant enter this comp as i dont have a friken camera:ireful2:


----------



## Hammerhand

erm, how do you enter? [ie when we have got our photo, what do we do with them?]


----------



## omgitsduane

So we are literally making a base, up to a fair size.


----------



## magician847

hey guys!

just realised i need a pic of it infront of the site! 

so i have taken that, but ahve also added some "grime" to the base in the form of dark flock:

the grimey version: (lol, reminds me of Frank Grimes...)










and the proof picture:










thanks guys!

M


----------



## Djinn24

RULE UPDATE: Post the pic here including a proof picture. You can post more than one pic of your base.

RULE UPDATE: Only flat bases are allowed as the starting point (ie no dreadnought bases that already have details included).


----------



## when in doubt shoot!

Hey, does it matter if there's a model on the base already? thanks


----------



## Druchii in Space

I like the idea of the comp and I might enter, I do think you should have set a standard base size for it though so everyone would be showing an equivilent sized piece. 
As I'm pretty confident the large bases are going to generally standout over the others. If 6x6" is mx size, I can get a lot of stuff on there, heck as a monster base I could easily do an equivilent of the Mumak base for example.

A standard size would make it more of a straight competition in my view, but it may not turn out that much of an issue. I'll be watching this at the very least though.


----------



## Djinn24

It is a bit late as people have already started working on this. I will keep that in mind for the next one that I run. Also yes you can have a model on the base in question.


----------



## Hellskullz

This seems interesting indeed and i've been looking for something to do so...
here i come


----------



## jman

2 quick questions

1. can fanasty/ sqaure bases be used
2. is a model on top required
3. what is the exchange rate between euros and us$


----------



## Djinn24

jman said:


> 2 quick questions
> 
> 1. can fanasty/ sqaure bases be used
> 2. is a model on top required
> 3. what is the exchange rate between euros and us$


1. yes
2. no
3. www.xe.com and keep in mind the prizes are in english sterling pounds.


----------



## gwmaniac

um, not sure if i missed out this part, but when's the deadline?

EDIT: Never mind, I just saw it. Man, today is definitely not my day!!!


----------



## Hellskullz

Questions...
are we able to glue a smaller base on top of larger base with part it 'hanging' past the larger base (the two bases i have in mind are a scarab base and necron warrior base)

and

are we able to use models as part of our base (like a dieing space marine)


----------



## Djinn24

Yes as long as it is not over 6 inches, and yes you can use models as part of your model.


----------



## Hellskullz

okay, thank you


----------



## Djinn24

I will be out of town for the next 5 days. I am going to be in the field. I will catch up on all the questions as soon as I get back, if Wraithlord steps in and has to field a question, I will stand by his decision (as well as any other Rednames).


----------



## Dagmire

*Dagmire's entry*

This is a peice i made and just finished tonight. Its my objective marker cos i am fed up of using "that building" or a bit of paper.
I guess its kinda got a princess laier/jabba the hu thing goign on but there you go. I have put up a huge post on how i made it int eh painting a modeling thread that i hope someone will enjoy


----------



## Amen Brick

I tend to stick bits and peices from other sources (heroclicks, trash, etc) on on my bases. Is that ok or would that contravene the rules?

IE, one of my bases as a jackrabbit from a Golden Compass figure attached, would that be ok?


----------



## when in doubt shoot!

OK, heres my entry, and verification picture. Sorry if the pictures a little bad, our camera sucks, and I had to take about 30 pics to get a good one!


----------



## bon_jovi

If its any help on the prize front, i'll try clarify it where i can......
1st is a Battleforce or Battalion of your choice (New warriors of chaos looks bloody nice!)
2nd is a Box set or sets upto £26 (roughly a Land Raider sort of price)
3rd is a box set or sets upto £15 (roughly a Tactical squad or Warbiker mob sort of price)

We have nothing to do with who wins, all we are doing is supplying the prizes.

If you win and need, say a box and a blister and it totals £15.50 or a bit more ect we will accomodate it. were happy to send them worldwide so its open to EVERYONE.
Basically, we want to advertise, obviously but we also like to think we are doing something for the community on here too as I think this is a great place for gamers.

Anyway, enough heresy ass kissing from me, get cracking on the bases!


----------



## The Wraithlord

I will so be entering this as well. I have a new Juggernaut Lord for Fantasy that is just BEGGING for a killer base.


----------



## Lord Reevan

I might actually enter this competition as I'm currently making a gears of war 2 cover style base... I'm very interested in this


----------



## Syph

I'll be entering. Nearly finished the base.


----------



## moc065

Count me in and what a great idea.

Good luck to all involved.

CaHG


----------



## Initiate

Are you allowed biker bases? I never heard any mention of them.


----------



## elkhantar

Well, I'd say so, as long as the base is smaller than 15cm on the larger dimension...


----------



## Desolatemm

Lava base for my Avatar I just finished today


----------



## SamLamDevil

well, I take this as you need a picture with the post behind it and other pictures of the finished product?

If so, I will be poping in. I have a Imperial Guard Cyclop Demolition Vehicle controller to finish anyways. It'd be fun.


----------



## soulstorm777

I'll be entering as soon as am bothered to do so.


----------



## soulstorm777

*Deamon Battleground*

Hi all so far I haven't got to painting this. Is there any problems with my base?

Cheers.


----------



## Desolatemm

I would tell ou if there was a base posted lol


----------



## Djinn24

Any bits are allowed. Biker Base ok. You can enter unpainted but painting is judged so you will probably not do well.


----------



## Tgoodman

I'm looking forward to adding a base!


----------



## Djinn24

I am back from freezing my butt off in the field training exercise so please toos any questions. I am looking forward to seeing some more results as well. Spread the word around your FLGS as well!!!! I know I did.


----------



## Lord Lucius

can we set up wip threads and post more than 1 base, ask which people thinks the best
and post the best here?cos iv got loads wich i think might win.probably wont but im in!


----------



## Darkmessiah

yea id also like to know if we can do a wip, i may just make mine into a tutorial.

can some one just clarify the dimensions we have to stay within? 

i know the width and breadth is 15cm*15cm, but 5cm thick? am cutting into a 40mm cube base but am planning on having a bridge jutting out that might take it higher than 5 cms, is that legal? would i get away with putting the cube on a 40mm monster base?


----------



## enieffac

I'd like to suggest we have a separate thread for submitting the pics of our bases. One post w/ pics per entry. NO COMMENTS. That way we don,t have to search through (7 pages so far) to find (3? entries so far). It will be a nightmare to try to vote on 20 or 30 or however many bases when we have to go through a page or two of comments between each submission. As far as the voting itself is concerned, who is allowed to vote and how will you prevent people from "fixing" the vote by creating a swarm of new members and voting for themselves a bunch of times? (a few dozen new members won't exactly stand out amongst the 12000 members already in existance)


----------



## Djinn24

You can post WIP progress in the scenery section, when you enter the contest you must provide ONE pic as proof and as many pics as you like of your work for entering the competition. At the end of the contest I will go through this thread and look for entries and start another thread for voting. 

I do not know where it came from that you can only post a single picture, but you are allowed to post as many as you like for showing off your finished product.


----------



## Djinn24

The ground level of the base is where I would consider the start/stop level for the thickness. anything above ground is considered part of the modeling on the base and not the base itself. So yes the bridge can go above the 5cm mark because it would be above the ground level. 

The thickness is to allow underwater effects and the 5CM limit is just stop obcenely large (tall) bases.


----------



## Darkmessiah

alrite cheers dijnn, thanks for running the comp as well, i really enjoy the conversion/sculpting side of things and its not often i get to enter a comp solely dedicated to it


----------



## Djinn24

While I may not be able to offer a prize everytime this is not the last one I have on the books, there are many more I have written down and I will be running with permissin with Jez.


----------



## enieffac

Has anyone ever run a competition for creating/converting models that GW doesn't make models for? There are a handful of interesting beasties in the Chaos Daemon arsenal that fall into that category. (Maybe someone can make a skulltaker on a juggernaut so I can see how to do it :biggrin: )


----------



## magician847

that sounds like a good idea, not degrading from the thread, but when my store gets up and running, ill sponsor something! 

thanks

M


----------



## Djinn24

I'll add that to my list of events .


----------



## enieffac

*Herald of Khorn W/ Chariot*


































































This is my Herald of Khorne W/ Chariot. The chariot is made of leftover bits from one soul grinder, two boxes of bloodletters, and one box of fleshhounds. I used three hounds to pull it because I don't have any spare juggernauts sitting around. The rigging/harnesses is a piece of copper wire which I pounded flat with a hammer. The paint job is two coats of an industrial lubricant (powdered graphite suspended in alcohol) and gold leaf. The base used to be a piece of slate before I got my hands on it. It measures 100mm by 50mm (chariot base size).

hope you like it.


----------



## enieffac

Forgot to mention... Those "white" spots in the center of the base... those are holes that go all the way through and the white background is showing through.


----------



## Djinn24

Nice work!


----------



## keytag33

Enieffac, that is some seriusly nice custom work. The slate base is such a nice chage from the usaul flock and static grass bases and the warhounds pulling the chariot look really sweet over all a cool looking model


----------



## Shonuff

I'm in on this..I should have my piece finished tonight.


----------



## Bloodthirster

*mine is done, except it is at home and not at school with me.

Good thing I go home the 18th. I doubt mine will win but I think it is cool


----------



## Dagmire

Bloodthirster said:


> *mine is done, except it is at home and not at school with me.
> 
> Good thing I go home the 18th. I doubt mine will win but I think it is cool


Doubt is the first step towards heresy


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

alright ladies. I've been inspired. I'll be making a base for my Daemon Prince out of a CD-R with a slot for a 35mm base in the middle. GOnna use my old destroyer lord that i've never played in a single game and chop him up. Should be a fun project. and i still have a month to complete it.

So there's your warning. Pirate Metal Troy is in this game. Time to step it up. Hahaha.


----------



## Shonuff

i fear no one , living or dead from canada. *smirks*


----------



## Steel Nathan

Shonuff said:


> i fear no one , living or dead from canada. *smirks*


I think that's a challange I hear :wink:.

*cracks fingers*


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork

ok then


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Shonuff
> i fear no one , living or dead from canada. *smirks*
> 
> I think that's a challange I hear .
> 
> *cracks fingers*


now that sounds serious *cracks neck fingers and back*


----------



## Riandro

ghazghkull-killyork said:


> ok then
> now that sounds serious *cracks neck fingers and back*


it does dont it? *snaps back and becomes paralized*

anyways, im looking forward to this conversion your planning mate


----------



## bon_jovi

djinn24 said:


> While I may not be able to offer a prize everytime this is not the last one I have on the books, there are many more I have written down and I will be running with permissin with Jez.


We can probably help out some more on that score


----------



## Broken

I'll certainly be entering this. I've already got some ideas going, which I'll probably start work on tonight. All of the prizes are great, thanks for running the competition Djinn24 and 40kEmpire .


----------



## retiye2

This Kiwi wants to win a battalion box set 

I am working on it as I type (waiting for glue)

only problem is I do not know if I should pick my fantasy Dwarf base or my scenic 40k Space marine base.

oh well I'll see what looks cooler in the end


----------



## Djinn24

40k Empire is pretty kickass! They are awesome for running this competition and Ihate teh fact that they are in the UK, cause it limits me making orders from them!

I am glad the response has been so good on this, I am looking forward to the killer entires that everyone has promied. I have seen some WIP and all I have to say is daaaaamn!


----------



## Bloodthirster

Dagmire said:


> Doubt is the first step towards heresy


I play Chaos :biggrin:


I almost want to put my daemon prince in over my lord base, but I think the lord base is more creative


----------



## Lord Lucius

I ve finnished mine but havent managed to get the pics on my pc yet!!!


----------



## Lord Lucius

*Wtf!!!!!*

i just uploaded my pics in the gallery and there not there:angry:why not:ireful2:


----------



## Broken

I was wondering, does the base have to suitable for a model to be placed upon it? I'm planning on modeling daemonic ground but it might be slightly excessive for a model to also be on the base, would this be a problem? I understand that there doesn't need to be a model but the base could end up almost like a diorama.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Guys, all questions regarding the contest should be pm'd to Djinn instead of cluttering the thread.


----------



## Jezlad

Lord Lucius said:


> i just uploaded my pics in the gallery and there not there:angry:why not:ireful2:


:stop: We have a verification system in place to stop people posting their peckers.


----------



## Djinn24

The base contest is about a base. No it does not matter if you can fit a model on it, because the base could be built for a jump pack troop that only needs a wire linking it to the base.

Yes from now on send me PMs about the contest, any info that I find is pertent to teh contest I will add in a reply.

I would suggest using Photobucket for image hosting for the event. It is free and I doubt anyone here other then Jez would blow their bandwidth limits. Go to www.photobucket.com


----------



## asianavatar

Here is my entry for the base

Proof picture










Actual pictures


----------



## Riddlecakes

wow these are some nice ones Btw are the 40k empire people able to ship to the US and is it hassle free ... BTW great prices this contest showed me some cool new tips


----------



## Djinn24

Yes they can ship to the states. I do not know what you mean hassle free.

You have a little over a month left to enter the contest


----------



## Riddlecakes

cool thanks for the fast response...
I made one (a base) a week ago and didnt know this was happening so does it still count.. Wait grounded hopefully i can get it in, in time.
Bye


----------



## lordsloth




----------



## Aries

Hello guys,
I’m a long time lurker; first time poster… I actually decided to create an account when I saw the contest.

I hope you enjoy my entry…
Let me perhaps give a little info on the base:
The tiles are sculpted out of green stuff.
The helm is a converted resin piece.
The metal support beams are pieces of plastic that have been cut to the required shape and length.
The razor wire made up of two pieces of wire of different thickness.

Enjoy!


----------



## Amen Brick

I have no internet at home, would I be ok to show mine with a "I'm Amen Brick' note behind/ in shot?


----------



## Aries

Alternatively, you could make the pictures at a friend's place (if he has internet).
It would be dumb if you couldn't enter because of such a small technicality.


----------



## Da Once & Future Git

Hey Guys,

Heres my Vampire lord on scenic base.

Front Left









Back Right









Side









And Proof Pic









Thanks,
Da Git


----------



## Djinn24

Amen Brick said:


> I have no internet at home, would I be ok to show mine with a "I'm Amen Brick' note behind/ in shot?


Sent you a PM on a workaround.


----------



## Djinn24

Riddlecakes said:


> cool thanks for the fast response...
> I made one (a base) a week ago and didnt know this was happening so does it still count.. Wait grounded hopefully i can get it in, in time.
> Bye


Yes you can enter it as long as it fits all the rules!


----------



## raven925

i would like to enter my daemonunter inquisitor on his base


----------



## Aries

A quick question to raven925:
What's the base made of?
Could you give us a quick "How to" guide?
(I'd like make something similar for an objectives marker)


----------



## warhammergrimace

This sounds like an interesting challenge, I'll be entering. I have a few painting projects to start that will require some nice bases, so will be a good incentive.


----------



## humakt

The best photos I could get. For some reason my dodgy old camera doesnt like red at all.










































Good luck to everybody.


----------



## Wiccus

not the best pictures but heres my blood shrine base for my skulltaker model. The shrine has two head poles for it. One for when I'm playing fantasy and one for 40k. Hope you like it and good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Raptor_00

*Raptor_00 Base Design Entry*

Here is my base submission...
It's a simple lava flow style with 2 models I tossed on for scale and display purpose. The base is also a functional "counter base" with 2 "wound counters" and a 7 point "turn counter".

The skeleton parts come from the fantsy warriors box. The base is constructed of plasti-card with a stone/slate flock mix glued. The counters are simply plasti-card with a hole drilled in and a mounted rod running through the model and fixed to the under side.

The base measures exactly 15x15x1cm

Good luck to everyone...there are some killer bases on here.


----------



## Bloodthirster

Okay, here is my entry. I believe I should explain the design. The base is made for my Black legion Chaos Space Marine Lord. The fountain separates into the four powers represented by the 4 different colors. That is the basis for the model










































Proof:


----------



## raven925

Aries said:


> A quick question to raven925:
> What's the base made of?
> Could you give us a quick "How to" guide?
> (I'd like make something similar for an objectives marker)


i made it out of an old ruin, and sense its was to big i just snaped it in half and used the small piece and glued it on the back standing up. hope this helped:victory:


----------



## Aries

Good to know. I think I know the ruin you're talking about.
I might be able to make something similar out of green stuff now that I know what to use as a template.

Thank you...


----------



## Bulganzi

This will be a good chance to add my first picture here....I'm currently working on something else for my Alaitoc, other then my reptile mounts. MWA HA HA HA


----------



## Djinn24

Awesome stuff folks!

*Friendly reminder 15 days left*


----------



## Bulganzi

*Alaitoc Base*

So this is my base for my Alaitoc Warwalker. The walker won't be finished for a few more days.

Proof


----------



## elvers

Hi! I'm new here! I registered on this forum specialy for post pics! 

here is first base :

















And here is second with Sentinel on it:

















Hope you like it! 
cheers Elvers...


----------



## gwmaniac

I like your second base, elvers! Welcome to Heresy, by the way! Maybe you should go for an intro at the Fall in Heretics section.


----------



## elvers

thx!
If any of you want more pics just let me know here or via PM


----------



## Amen Brick

I thought mine was pretty cool until I looked on here again.

WIPs not much to do though.


----------



## Djinn24

ENDING IN 4 DAYS EVERYONE!

Right now you need to wrap up last minute entries and get them posted. A Poll will open on the 16th for the winner of this.


----------



## Amen Brick

Ok, my actual entry. Sorry about the WIPs in here. Must read o.ps more closely.










































and proofies:










thanks for patience


----------



## Jezlad

Fuck, someone else has noticed.


----------



## Dagmire

awwwwww poor jez. me and munky + friends will be at warhounds next sun so if your there we can see how much of a tool you are


----------



## MFAhriman

last minute entry:


----------



## Damned Fist

*Submission: Librarian's 'Tree' base*



djinn24 said:


> ENDING IN 4 DAYS EVERYONE!
> 
> Right now you need to wrap up last minute entries and get them posted. A Poll will open on the 16th for the winner of this.



Right! Before I forget I will post this up now.

















































Proof Pic:









Good Luck to all:victory:


----------



## ARMORMAN

OK, here's my WIP....as I said I was going to do it in paper, and I have.

Here's some pics. It was going to be a base for SM Sniper on a wrecked Warhound Titan head, but I still have some work to do on it. 

Anyway, here it is. The base an the details are all paper or glue, with the exception of the figs and some sparse lichen that was model railroad grass.

I should also add that the base was coated with gel medium mixed with texturing sand and coated with chaos black. The water was Aileen's clear glue.

Sorry for the blurry pics, I'll try to shoot some better ones later.

EDIT: Just replaced the pics.


----------



## Darkmessiah

heres my entry, better nearly late then never!!


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Ah, Finally the time has come. 
Let my Eldar take you on a tour. 'Hey guys, what's up here?' said the Eldar 'Going up'








'Nice. Could land a Falcon on here'
















'Ahhhh, I've fallen' screams the foolish Avenger.








'Og og Push!!!' Commands the Goblins who push the double plunger making the walls press together. 'Elf go squish now'








The poking goblin pair press the lever, tilting the floor and emptying the pit once again.








































Now knuckles.....'Ahh lemme go'









I call it...the Death Pit. The entire thing could be buried in your terrain so all so see are the doors on the top (booby trap). Measures 15x15x<5cm with everything in (walls/plunger, lift down. Small door spring loaded , tigger is the head with the ring in the mouth. Was originally painted green, then realizing the nature of the thing, went for a bloody red. Took ages fixing all the leaks making it airtight. Ended up having to rush it, a couple of small bits are free styled (no measuring - just cut). Was gonna make it orky, but with mostly choas bits, went Khorne instead. 
So now I can come out of hiding finally! This is what's been keeping me occupied with trying to update threads etc, so now I can get on with something more 'serious' lol.

All the best,
Dusty


----------



## Darkmessiah

see! i knew it was an eldar crushing death pit boobytrap all along! lol great stuff dusty, bet thats fun to use during battles!


----------



## enieffac

And here I was being petty and hoping you forgot the contest existed so the mere mortals among us had a chance... :grin:


----------



## gwmaniac

Darkmessiah, that is an epic base you got there! I am honored to have my post on that proof pic! and of course, Dusty never ceases to amaze me on his beautifully modeled base; it looked so much bigger on the WIPs though. Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## Darkmessiah

@enieffac i wouldnt be counting my chickens just yet fella, it is a public vote and am still yet to win any comp anywhere, so its all still to play for! 

@gwmaniac cheers for the kind words :good:

as for the comp, whens the voting start?


----------



## Djinn24

*CONTEST CLOSED*


----------



## Djinn24

VOTING WILL BE STARTING SOON, 22 ENTRIES SO NO POLL. 

Gotta post your vote when it pops up.


----------



## ARMORMAN

Gotta post my better pics. 

Plus The required Heresy on line pic


----------



## humakt

The voting for this contest is now open and can be found here http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=26136

This thread is now closed.


----------

